# New M5!!!!!!!!!!



## RydeWitM3 (Jul 20, 2004)

ok i dont know what is going on, but i am seeing all these test cars. here is the new M5, and this guy was cool. He punched it and he even waved to me when i pulled up next to him and took the picture.

here you go:


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

I saw maybe the same one in Marina Del Rey. I was in the SO's Mini and couldn't catch up.


----------



## yayankee (Oct 16, 2004)

check germancarfans.com - complete review of M5


----------



## josowski (Aug 1, 2004)

*M cars*

For all of those living in Southern California, especially in the valley and around Thousand Oaks, BMW has a interior design center in Newberry Park. Therefore, if you drive the 101, 118 and 405, you most likely will see the newest stuff coming from BMW. I see the cars usually in the early morning.

Better yet, go to Munich and see them even earlier. I happen to be taking a tour in the manufacturing plant last July (after picking up my wife's M3) and saw the new 3 series.

One never knows what one can see on the freeway. :angel:


----------



## gmlav8r (May 28, 2003)

Well you can't just leave us hangin. What did you see of the new 3!!!


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

josowski said:


> For all of those living in Southern California, especially in the valley and around Thousand Oaks, BMW has a interior design center in Newberry Park. Therefore, if you drive the 101, 118 and 405, you most likely will see the newest stuff coming from BMW. I see the cars usually in the early morning.
> 
> Better yet, go to Munich and see them even earlier. I happen to be taking a tour in the manufacturing plant last July (after picking up my wife's M3) and saw the new 3 series.
> 
> One never knows what one can see on the freeway. :angel:


I live about 1 mile from the Design Center in Newbury Park ( note the correct spelling  ) and I have never seen the "newest stuff" driving around the area. Oh, did I mention I have been here for 20+ years? It's a design center and I assume most of the work done there is graphical design on future models.


----------



## josowski (Aug 1, 2004)

The stuff from the design center is for the interior.

My sympathies to the person in Newbury Park (a division of Thousand Oaks).

The 3 series I saw in Munchen was very much hidden with the usual coverings. However, it was wider, longer and had what appeared to be different lights front and back. Not much else can be said - sorry.


----------

